# Sticky  Rules for posting in Off Topic



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No politics, no religious discussion (although asking for prayer or telling someone you will pray for them is allowed). Any and all topics not suited for this PG audience will be deleted with no reason given. Have fun! Vicki


----------



## patrickrachel (Oct 30, 2020)

ok thanks


----------

